# Low Point Drains



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

I have a 2015 Outback 298RE. It's about that time I need to winterize. I've read the procedures and watched the videos and have a couple questions.

First, the low point drains. I have only ever found the drain for the fresh water tank. Should I have low point drains for the hot and cold as well? Where would they be? I have seen them on other makes but haven't seen it on my Outback.

Next, I bought a pump to be able to pump the antifreeze through the city water connection. What should I do with the water pump? Anything? I'm not sure where it is. I found the panel to access the water pump and bypass valve. Where should I find it and If I am using the hand pump, does antifreeze make it to the water pump?

I've tried to find answers to these questions before posting.

Thanks in advance.

Rod


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a '16 298RE

My low points are on the right side sticking out the bottom between the axles.

They are two capped hoses which are blue and red.

I used compressed air to blow my lines free of water. As far as the pump goes (for the compressed air method)...you run the pump for 30 seconds after you have totally drained your fresh water tank. That should clear all the water from that side of your water lines. If you are running antifreeze in from your city water connection, it should bypass the pump.

Make sure you drain your hot water tank and bypass the tank before you run your antifreeze in as it'll fill your hot water tank up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

KEEP LOOKING UNTIL YOU FIND THEM. THEY ARE THERE!


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

How nice they decided to hide them behind the wheels. Also odd that the dealer didn't point them out during our delivery. He only pointed out the fresh water drain. Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated.

I'll confirm when I get back to the camper. Our storage is about 40 minutes from the house.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There is a kit you can buy that allows you to USE the water pump (therefore winterizing it) to pull antifreeze (RV kind) from the jug.

I think this is the best method, as it allows yo to bypass teh hot water tank. Just pull the plug from the hot water tank and rinse it out.


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There is a kit you can buy that allows you to USE the water pump (therefore winterizing it) to pull antifreeze (RV kind) from the jug.
> 
> I think this is the best method, as it allows yo to bypass teh hot water tank. Just pull the plug from the hot water tank and rinse it out.


I have seen those. That would make it very easy, I would think. I still need to find the water pump. I sounds like it is in or near the bathroom. On my 298RE the bathroom is one the opposite side as the kitchen and water heater.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

This will be hard to explain, but mine is on the left side of my bed (as you are facing it) in a compartment below the wardrobe...in this picture it'll be under that tissue box...there are 2 screws to take out and that'll allow you to remove the carpeted panel...water pump is under there...


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

ST8-E said:


> This will be hard to explain, but mine is on the left side of my bed (as you are facing it) in a compartment below the wardrobe...in this picture it'll be under that tissue box...there are 2 screws to take out and that'll allow you to remove the carpeted panel...water pump is under there...


AH HA! Thanks!


----------

